# First 25 Gallon Starfire Tank



## DSPiCablE (Jan 29, 2013)

Just set up this tank over the weekend with my friend default. Would love to hear any input you nice folks have. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.

Specs
- AquaticLife 24" T5 HO
- Eheim 2213
- 9lb Netlea Aqua Soil
- Bottom Sand
- 5lb Pressurized CO2

Plants
- Hemianthus callitrichoides
- Bacopa Colorata
- Rotala Nanjenshan
- Rotala Rotundifolia
- Ludwigia Glandulosa
- Nesaea Triflora
- Christmas Moss
- Hygroryza Aristata

I used to post here under the name Latino_Aquarist, but I forgot my password so I just made a new one. This is the same wood and rocks from my first planted tank set up.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25518


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it, be sure to post a new pic once the plants get growing


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks really good, c!!! I love the tree stump looks! It really mimics a forest floor.

I can't wait to see how this continues!


----------



## DSPiCablE (Jan 29, 2013)

Jiinx said:


> That looks really good, c!!! I love the tree stump looks! It really mimics a forest floor.
> 
> I can't wait to see how this continues!


Thanks S , Plants are awesome, what was the name of the floating plant? I found it but I forgot


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow nice hardscape! Great tank and equipment too. Looking forward to seeing pics as it matures.

Greg


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

C, it's called Hygroryza aristata 

sarah


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

loving the forest kinda look/feel to this scape


----------



## DSPiCablE (Jan 29, 2013)

Jaysan said:


> loving the forest kinda look/feel to this scape


Thanks Jaysan


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh..*

NIce! Can't wait to see it when it all grown in !  I'll be lookin for updates 

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------

